# DirectTV in Philippines



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Is there DirectTV available in SBFZ?

If not, what is the best Television company to use in the SBFZ area?

LarryM


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

LarryM said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is there DirectTV available in SBFZ?
> 
> ...


DirectTV satellites are positioned in stationary positions for line of sight access from US locations. Doubtful that they are visible from anywhere in the PHIL.


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*DirectTV*



lv_artist said:


> DirectTV satellites are positioned in stationary positions for line of sight access from US locations. Doubtful that they are visible from anywhere in the PHIL.


The reason I asked is because we have DirectTV in Cuenca, Ecuador.

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

LarryM said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is there DirectTV available in SBFZ?
> 
> ...


Larry,

Like lv_artist said, I do not think that you will be able to see those satellites with your dish. You are able to see them from South America as you are in the same hemisphere. The stationary satellites are positioned near the Equator and you are looking north vs south from the States. 

Your best bet is to contact Direct TV and ask them if they have coverage for 14.8 degrees N/120.2 degrees E. They may have some leased time on some of the Asian satellites.

Jon


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Television in Philippines*



jon1 said:


> Larry,
> Like lv_artist said, I do not think that you will be able to see those satellites with your dish. You are able to see them from South America as you are in the same hemisphere. The stationary satellites are positioned near the Equator and you are looking north vs south from the States.
> Your best bet is to contact Direct TV and ask them if they have coverage for 14.8 degrees N/120.2 degrees E. They may have some leased time on some of the Asian satellites.Jon


So what is the best Television company to get TV with in the Philippines? Are there any shows offered from the US?

What is the cost?

Can the monthly fees be deducted from your local bank account?

LarryM


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I too am looking for a cable company and so far the best one I have come across is Cignal Digital TV there is one other cable company called Sky, the only reason I like Cignal Digital is that they don't hide anything and seem to have the best prices, promotions, SKY cable has a messed up web site and you can't find out what channels are included on the other hand Cignal makes it perfectly clear, how much you're gonna pay and what channels you get for the price you pay, they both have HD also. Here's some short cuts below:

Cignal Digital TV

SKY • HOME | SKY - Imagine what you can do

They both have something in common they don't seem to answer their emails just like most of the business here or even posted ads, basically they want you to go into their offices and that's the only way things get done here same with the internet, talking with the call centers or customer service is a challenge and a patience far above and beyond what's normal, reason being there's not enough competition or their english phone reps dont' translate things so good.


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Television Company*



mcalleyboy said:


> I too am looking for a cable company and so far the best one I have come across is Cignal Digital TV there is one other cable company called Sky, the only reason I like Cignal Digital is that they don't hide anything and seem to have the best prices, promotions, SKY cable has a messed up web site and you can't find out what channels are included on the other hand Cignal makes it perfectly clear, how much you're gonna pay and what channels you get for the price you pay, they both have HD also. Here's some short cuts below:
> 
> Cignal Digital TV
> 
> ...


McCalleyBoy,

Thank you so much for your information. I have already bookmarked Cignal Digital TV.

LarryM


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is an earlier thread about Satellite TV in the Philippines:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/129311-can-we-get-satellite-dish-here-10-ft-not-dreamtv-type.html


----------

